# Favorite Romantic Era Composers



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are your favorite Romantic Era Composers? Post videos of your favorite tracks as well.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Post videos of your favorite tracks as well.


I have no videos of tracks by romantic composers, but here's a photo of Grieg and his tracks on the snow, you have to look for them carefully:










Here's Mahler leaving tracks on the grass:










You can track down some tracks of Sibelius on the photo that has him walking forest path:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_u6GQEcZK9Ko/TP8k_rfh8SI/AAAAAAAAAEw/3VyhoT2RdhQ/s1600/sibelius21.jpg

Or just look what nasty tracks Schoenbeg left behind him here:

http://www.disa.ukzn.ac.za/samap/si.../Trauneck/Schoenberg_vor_Haus_in_Modlling.JPG


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Post-romantic ski-tracks by Mieczysław Karłowicz, real treat for admirers of composers' tracks:


----------



## TitanisWalleri (Dec 30, 2012)

Mahler, Holst, Respighi, Sibelius, Borodin, Glazunov, Mussorgsky, etc. I like to many.

Here is Sibelius Symphony 2. I'm playing this one in May.


----------

